# Hysteroscopic Removal of IUD



## huntersmum

My provider did a HS removal of IUD after several attempts in the office.  The strings (as it turned out) were folded over and unreachable.  The provider used the grabber on the HS to grab the IUD and removed it.  I initially wanted to use 58562, but the IUD was not impacted.  I desperatly don't want to use 58579, so am putting out there for anyones imput!


----------



## preserene

I would very much go for 58661. It is an impaction in a way, when the physician can not remove it in the conventional methods.
The impaction of the IUD from the cervical canal to any where in the uterus /uternine cavity can be taken into account for Impaction- when it is not able to be seen/removed by the conventional way of the physician uses normally, itself  merits for impaction. 
Just getting embedded in the cavity without the thread being visible/or/and not able to remove, which mandates other procedures to adapt to remove it , itself is a "state of impaction".
Even perforation into the abdominal cavity of an IUD could be labeld as "impaction".
Certain times we shoiuld not get stuck with the literal meaning of a word and it often  deviates when the analysis justifies the meaning medically especially when it comes to the family of coding as and when there is no other specific code available.
I think this makes sense and medically analytical with medical necessity.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

I would go with 58562 for hysterscope and unlisted for laparoscope


----------



## preserene

I am sorry, Jamie. The number I typed was wrong. I meant 58562 and all my explanation went for it only


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

Ha no problem, I knew what you were getting at


----------



## huntersmum

Me Too!  Thanks for your help!


----------

